# Ribs



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Did up some ribs last weekend while the kids played in the pool

did some in the oil-less fryer since i don't have a grill at the moment....put wood chips in the box

and some bacon wrapped green beans

then did some in the crock with coke just for fun


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's mighty creative and looks way good.We gotta get you a grill and smoker.Your a natural!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! Grill and smoker coming soon.....Hopefully fathers day! After a divorce and moving allover the state the past year im kind of on a small budget LOL.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Small budgets makes the getting nice things even sweeter.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Ribs!


----------

